# weather trouble



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

we're in a freakin cold front and i think everyone here knows how that shuts birdds up and i was wondering if anyone wanted to share a secret on how to get the birds to gobble in the cold cause they're drivin me insane


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

hi, I'm right by you here in Indiana, this morning on mothers day I took a youth and we had 2 birds gobbling, and only 1 visible strutter. however on the ride home, saw 3 toms in full strut showin off to 2 hens in a field. They were out today, just not where we were. bummer I couldnt get the kid a bird. always next season!


----------

